# Marvel SATA Multiplier



## baudopippo (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, 
today I have installed FreeBSD 8 release #0 on my Fujitsu Siemens Primergy also
I have 2 sata multiplier controllers , the first Silicon Sil 3726 with 5 disks that works correctly, the second Marvel 88SM4140 with 4 disks but it's not recognized by the kernel.
Any suggestions...


Best Regards
Marco


----------



## baudopippo (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,
tnx for help , I solved myself adding to kernel "device siis",
before I added only "device ahci". Marvell controller now works.

Bye


----------

